# I'm trying...



## 3narf (18 Oct 2015)

...to join my local club, but they won't talk to me!

I've emailed twice now with no reply.

I guess they must be inundated with prospective members every October.


----------



## Drago (18 Oct 2015)

They go into hibernation until April at the earliest, whereupon they forget round the local roads quite alarmingly.


----------



## Citius (18 Oct 2015)

Corinium? The times and meet points of all their rides are all on the website, so just turn up. Web contact forms are utterly useless anyway.


----------



## snorri (18 Oct 2015)

It's not unknown for some computer whizz kid to look for a club that wants a website set up for nothing.
The whizz kid does the job and moves on to Club B leaving nobody at Club A with a clue how it all works, resulting in outdated fixture lists and unanswered emails etc.


----------



## 3narf (18 Oct 2015)

Citius said:


> Corinium? The times and meet points of all their rides are all on the website, so just turn up. Web contact forms are utterly useless anyway.



They are if nobody reads them!


----------



## Sharky (18 Oct 2015)

Search for the club on http://www.cyclingtimetrials.org.uk/clubs 
There will be a contact name and number.

Cheers Keith


----------



## 3narf (18 Oct 2015)

Thanks!

I'm not desperately lonely, I just moved into the area and don't know anyone...


----------



## xxDarkRiderxx (18 Oct 2015)

snorri said:


> It's not unknown for some computer whizz kid to look for a club that wants a website set up.
> The whizz kid does the job and moves on to Club B leaving nobody at Club A with a clue how it all works, resulting in outdated fixture lists and unanswered emails etc.



I am a computer whizz kid and no one ever asks me to set-up anything. Maybe I should take the hint.


----------



## snorri (18 Oct 2015)

xxDarkRiderxx said:


> I am a computer whizz kid and no one ever asks me to set-up anything. Maybe I should take the hint.


Perhaps you expect payment?
I was referring to the enthusiast types happy to set up a website at little or no cost to the club.


----------



## Aunty Tyke (18 Oct 2015)

Recommend Abingdon Freewheelers,different levels,great bunch


----------



## ColinJ (18 Oct 2015)

It was certainly a very trying ....













































... thread title! (It gets a bit tedious having to open threads to find out what people are trying, wanting, hating, needing, avoiding etc. )


----------



## HLaB (18 Oct 2015)

Phone them, some folk just don't pick up their emails.


----------



## 3narf (19 Oct 2015)

ColinJ said:


> It was certainly a very trying ...
> 
> ... thread title! (It gets a bit tedious having to open threads to find out what people are trying, wanting, hating, needing, avoiding etc. )



Oh! Sorry


----------



## ColinJ (19 Oct 2015)

3narf said:


> Oh! Sorry


I'll let you off this time!


----------



## derrick (19 Oct 2015)

Just turn up at one of there meeting places.


----------



## Ian H (19 Oct 2015)

Corinium are a friendly enough bunch.


----------



## Lonestar (21 Oct 2015)

derrick said:


> Just turn up at one of there meeting places.



Im thinking of doing this for a forum ride sometime.


----------



## SWSteve (21 Oct 2015)

Since picking up my bike and moving twice I have been out with 3 clubs. I emailed all of them beforehand. 2 very good, quick reply. One, not so quick, not so much info. 

of the two quick replies, one called me to ask how I was, how long I had been in The area and what I knew of cycling locally - the answers to this were more or less 'I've just moved here and don't want to get lost, take me along with you please'. The other sent me a pdf explaining all aboard it th club, and the member offers on certain brands!!! The also said t call if I wanted to know any more info, or who to call if I was lost on anything. 

The main lesson I got from them was, please call us - it's easy to email and then not do anything after, but if you call you can actually talk to someone so they can help you to make the most of the club.




More of what everyone else has said really


----------



## Sittingduck (27 Oct 2015)

Cycling clubs are one of those things that are just better off the old fashioned way. As per previous advice, go to the meet point and introduce yourself.


----------



## Citius (27 Oct 2015)

Aunty Tyke said:


> Recommend Abingdon Freewheelers,different levels,great bunch



Distance might be an issue. Abingdon is 40 miles away.


----------



## 3narf (31 Oct 2015)

I'm going to turn up tomorrow and see how it goes...


----------



## e-rider (2 Nov 2015)

3narf said:


> I'm going to turn up tomorrow and see how it goes...


Chippenham Wheelers is a large club but maybe a bit too far away from you?


----------



## Sittingduck (2 Nov 2015)

So, what happened?


----------



## 3narf (2 Nov 2015)

I got there for 9 but there was no sign of anyone. I did 10 miles on my own, got back at half nine just as 3 or 4 people were setting off from Cafe Nero; not sure if they were from a club or not and they looked like they were going off on an epic ride, as they had winter gear on and bags.

Anyway, I set off on my own and did a further 25 miles via Cricklade. It was a great ride tbh.

As Gilbert O'Sullivan said- alone again, naturally...


----------



## Fab Foodie (2 Nov 2015)

Citius said:


> Distance might be an issue. Abingdon is 40 miles away.


Yeah, but we are worth it!


----------



## Sittingduck (3 Nov 2015)

3narf said:


> I got there for 9 but there was no sign of anyone. I did 10 miles on my own, got back at half nine just as 3 or 4 people were setting off from Cafe Nero; not sure if they were from a club or not and they looked like they were going off on an epic ride, as they had winter gear on and bags.
> 
> Anyway, I set off on my own and did a further 25 miles via Cricklade. It was a great ride tbh.
> 
> As Gilbert O'Sullivan said- alone again, naturally...



Well, at least you got out for a ride! Nevermind... it was worth a go. Plenty more clubs around


----------



## Fab Foodie (3 Nov 2015)

Check whether the club has a facebook page, that tends to be an easy route in. Works well for us.


----------



## 3narf (3 Nov 2015)

I'd rather ride on my own than go on Facebook!

Joking... I could try that.


----------

